# Need advice on driver installation. [SOLVED]

## krlloyd

Hello I wanted some suggestions on how i should proceed with driver installation for my video card.

I have an Inspiron 5100.

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE Host-to-AGP Bridge (rev 03)
> ...

 

I want to install a driver compatible with Xorg - xfce but enables opengl and the more advanced desktop options and resolutions.

Thanks for your help guys!Last edited by krlloyd on Fri Sep 05, 2008 9:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sadako

The radeon m7/7500 uses an r200 chip so is basically fully supported by the xf86-video-ati driver, just add VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" to /etc/make.conf and let xorg-server pulll in the driver, just make sure media-libs/mesa is (re-)emerged first.

----------

## krlloyd

Thank you  :Smile: . I installed the driver and xorg works. 

I ran glxinfo and noticed direct rendering does not work. Is this normal?

This is the error I am getting from glxinfo:

Here is my xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.3.0 radeon (screen 0)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 Last edited by krlloyd on Fri Sep 05, 2008 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

Did you re-emerge mesa and enable the required agp and drm/dri components in your kernel?

What's the output of `grep "AGP\|DRM" /usr/src/linux/.config`?

----------

## krlloyd

grep "AGP\|DRM" /usr/src/linux/.config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_AGP=m
> 
> # CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set
> ...

 

Here are the modules loaded:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

----------

## Sadako

Looks fine.

Does `LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo` tell you anything interesting?

It might be useful if you include the output of glxinfo.

Edit: Also, `grep "EE\|WW" /var/log/Xorg.0.log`

----------

## krlloyd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 5.3.0 radeon (screen 0)
> 
> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so
> ...

 

Referencing http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting, It looks like I need to find matching versions for

LibGL and DRI. 

Not sure how to do that  :Smile: 

----------

## Sadako

You could try one of the later x11-base/x11-drm packages rather than the in kernel drm.

What versions of libdrm, mesa, xorg-server and xf86-video-ati are you using?

----------

## krlloyd

I had both xf86-video-ati & ati-drivers installed. I am thinking this is causing some kind of conflict.

libdrm = 2.3.0

mesa = 7.0.3

xorg-server = 1.3.0.0-r6 (there is a later version 1.4.2)

xf86-video-ati = 6.9.0

----------

## NeddySeagoon

krlloyd,

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and if your xorg.conf has changed since your post above, include that too.

corg.conf is what you asked Xorg to do, the log tells what it actually did and sometimes why.

We need a matching pair to work with.

A popular wild guess - you have radeonfb support on in your kernel. That prevents the accelerated part of the Xorg driver loading.

----------

## krlloyd

I have framebuffer support turned off in kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 

----------

## krlloyd

I have both xf86-video-ati and x11-drivers/ati-drivers installed.

this may be causing my problem but when i unmerge ati-drivers it breaks libglx.

----------

## Sadako

If you were using ati-drivers, then make sure you've set mesas opengl to be used, ie `eselect opengl set xorg-x11`.

Check what's currently being used first with `eselect opengl list`.

----------

## Sadako

 *krlloyd wrote:*   

> I have both xf86-video-ati and x11-drivers/ati-drivers installed.
> 
> this may be causing my problem but when i unmerge ati-drivers it breaks libglx.

 Ah!

Unmerge the ati-drivers package, then do what I said above; `eselect opengl set xorg-x11`

----------

## krlloyd

Thank you all for the help.

After unmerging ati-drivers and remerging xorg-server and xf86-video-ati it loads up fine.

Direct Rendering also works great.

Thanks again!

----------

